# Kleine USV für Gaming Rechner?



## FussballNRW (6. Juni 2019)

*Kleine USV für Gaming Rechner?*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir letzte Woche für viel Geld ein Monitor und ein Gaming PC zusammengebaut.

Da ich für meine NAS eine USV laufen habe, die bei Stromausfall ordentlich runterfährt, suche ich eine kleine USV für mein Rechner. 

Angeschlossen wird nur ein Monitor und der Gaming Rechner. 

Wichtig ist das er für ungefähr 5 Minuten hält, damit ich den Rechner rechtzeitig runterfahren kann. Oder das bei einem Blitzeinschlag die USV die Geräte schützt.

Habt Ihr eine Idee welches günstige USV gibt die zu mir passt? 

Danke Euch!


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleine USV für Gaming Rechner?*

Kurze Info.

Bei nem richtigen Blitzeinschlag kann es trotz USV zu Schäden an den angeschlossenen Geräten kommen.
Just saying.


Man müsste mal wissen, was du an Hardware hast um durchzurechnen wie viel Watt das alles schluckt, dann kann man ne USV durchrechnen.

Ich rechne mit einer USV von ca. 700-800VA aus.

Habe an meinem Server eine mit 500VA - die fährt bei einem Stromausfall der länger als 2 Minuten anhält den Server automatisch runter.
Ist allerdings eine von Generel Electric (GE) bekommst du als Endkunde leider nicht....

APC hat aber super gute USV Anlagen.


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleine USV für Gaming Rechner?*

Ich hab schon diverse Systeme (PC, NAS, Emb,...) hart runterfahren müssen, immer sind die ohne Probleme wiedergekommen...

Aktuelle Systeme vertragen es realtiv gut wenn sie hart abgeschaltet werden (klar sollte nciht der Normalfall sein) aber deswegenb gleich ne USV anzuschaffen...

Was anderes ist ein Schutz für Überspannung, der muss dann aber immer das ganze Gebäude miteinbeziehen und nicht nur den PC absichern... das fängt mit Grobschutz an den Hauptverteilung an und geht weiter bis die Steckdosen...
Auch die sonstigen Leitungen dürfen nicht vergessen werden (Kabel-TV, DSL, ...)
(Bei einem direktem Blitzeinschlag ist eh alles hin, das kann keine Schutzeinrichtung der Welt abhalten)


----------

